# Increasing Rear Suspension Capacity - What Is Best?



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Need to beef up the rear capacity on my 2009 F-150, to use is as a stand-by vehicle, to tow my 28 KRS: what is the best way to go; Add-a-leafs, Helper Springs or Air Bags?
Eric


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

All depends on what your budget is.... I used SUPER-SPRINGS (www.supersprings.com) on my old 2005 Chevy 1500 and they worked perfect ... cheap.. easy to install .... no hassel at all


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ghosty is right. Spings are the biggest bang for your buck.

But if you got a bit more to spend, air bags are nice IF you have the compressor to play with the pressure while rolling. Buts thats 500 bucks for all that.

I tried a set of Timbrens and they worked well to. They are about 175 bucks. Only problem you get a slight bump from them when you are empty. They go in place of the bump stops. They are essentially longer bump stops that are engineered to compress with a spec'd weight.

Good Luck in your choice. I bet you get alot of opinions. They all work, just in different ways and of course money differences.

Carey


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What they said....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Totally in agreance with the above. My research:

1. Custom Springs,Best option. Install a custom set of springs that you have had made to meet your specific needs. ie, more leaves than stock, but in a "made" pack, not just adding ones to your existing pack.

2. Maxloader Spring System: I have found these and would do this if I needed to haul heavier, without going custom. Maxloader Spring System They only come into play after your truck has become heavy enough to use them and they work as your factory springs do, they are there to hold them from the bottom. Not being held from the top like other load leveling/overload spring systems. Pretty neat idea for about $500.

3. Air bags: As Carey said air bags with the ability to adjust on the fly. Some will say you don't need the adjustablity once you get the perfect pressure for your setup you won't need to adjust for fiture trips, but given the fact that sometimes you are loaded with quads and extra water and sometimes you are headed to a rally with full hookups and you can't ride quads then you are loaded completely different. So adjustablity would help. Downfall is the air bags are really not supposed to "hold" anymore weight. Just "control" the load and ride of your current setup. Additionally, I have just realized, is that you can not lift the vehicle from the frame. Like when I go to my buddies garage and throw it on the lift to work on it. I haven't read into this alot yet to see if they can be easily disconnected or what the options are to avoid this problem.

4. Timbrens: As Carey explained. Very straight forward just like a larger bump stop that your load will ride on after it gets loaded and does not come into play unloaded unless you hit a big enough bump to reach them. also the least expensive. So if your looking for a temporary, worse case scenario, I have to use my F150 this weekend to make a short tow. This may be a good option.

My long winded .02.

Good luck, Jim

Oh and before we get the weight police involved. Disclaimer: NON OF THESE OPTIONS WILL CHANGE THE STICKER ON THE INSIDE OF YOUR DOOR


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I have supersprings on my truck, and I like them a lot. I went with the 3000# capacity. I also found a place in California where they were cheaper than everybody else. I'll look for my paperwork.

kevin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have always gone with the airbags and compressor......... Love it, able to change for speed/road conditions (like 95 through SC) I cannot speak on the spring route as i have never tried it


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

clarkely said:


> I have always gone with the airbags and compressor......... Love it, able to change for speed/road conditions (like 95 through SC) I cannot speak on the spring route as i have never tried it


This is a standby truck so use a standby solution and I would have to say airbags. Many of the SuperSpring type solutions come with a set pre-load and are really tightening your springs and will give you that tighter ride everyday. They also create stress points and all though springs don't break they do wear and it is a downside---- don't get something for nothing. In the case of Maxloaders they change the static ride height also giving you a greater rake so unless you carry that load everyday I don't see that being so great.

I'm not a big Timbrens fan . They create a softer bump stop but take the range out of the suspension and that is not good. Learned from playing with dirt bikes and even more so with snowmobiles that you want to use your entire suspension travel.

This brings us to airbags. Air them up for the increased load bring them back down for the everyday ride. Just don't make them carry the load but instead support the load. They were not made for the former. I also believe that they are more linear then the Timbrens meaning you get a big bump in stiffness once your into the Timbrens versus airbags.

Honestly you can change a 3/4 into a 1 ton because it is the exact same rear but you can't change a 1/2 into a 3/4 so even a full spring swap becomes questionable in "total value". Meaning you pay the big price for getting the job done right but you didn't get all the bang for your buck. Air bags dude!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Mike! Long time no read.

Good to see you here! Hows things been?

Good to have your input! I sure enjoy reading your words... Good stuff!

Carey


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I went the route of the timberins with my old dodge ram 1500 qad cab. the ones I bought were 6000lb they worked great. very easy to install. the most I ever put in the back of the truck was 1.5 tons and it moved maybe 2". I upgraded about a month ago to a dodge 2500 mega cab diesel my best move ever.


----------



## apugliese (Feb 27, 2010)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Need to beef up the rear capacity on my 2009 F-150, to use is as a stand-by vehicle, to tow my 28 KRS: what is the best way to go; Add-a-leafs, Helper Springs or Air Bags?
> Eric


 I have done helper springs and air bags (separately) so I think I am qualified to answer. The Superspring helper springs are a cheap and relatively easy solution. The problem I had was metal fatigue on long hauls. I run a 2003 Tundra with a fully loaded bed pulling a 23 KRS with a full size motorcyle in the garage. My usual trip is from NY to Baja, Mexico each winter and by the fourth day on the road (straight run) the Supersprings were bottoming out severely. Yes I unloaded the weight each night but it didn't seem to matter. The air bags (don't use Air Lift brand, lotsa plastic..shredded one on the way)worked MUCH better for me (once I got the good stuff Ride Rite by Firestone). I don't use an on-board compressor, didn't seem worth the expense for my needs.
Therefore if you are only going to be running locally the Superprings should suffice and they feel good unloaded as well. If you want the solution to handle any problem and the 200 or 300 dollar difference isn't a deal breaker then I would go with the air bags hand down.


----------



## apugliese (Feb 27, 2010)

and yes it is definitely worth the trip


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the input!! sounds like the airbags are the way to go.. 
Eric


----------



## LifeIsGoodnTN (Jan 23, 2010)

I have recently added Timbren SES to my F250 and I am pleased.

http://www.timbren.com/


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have 250k on a set of air lift air bags. All of the brands are fine. At least for american made pickups.

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have 250k on a set of air lift air bags. All of the brands are fine. At least for american made pickups.
> 
> Carey


My only concern is being able ot lift the truck from the frame. How do you get around that? I rotate my tires every 5k miles and have access to a regular car lift at my local garage. Is there a quick disconnect or do they stretch/extend enough?

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Never been a problem. I do my tires just like you do Jim. I have never seen that to be a problem with any of the brands.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Never been a problem. I do my tires just like you do Jim. I have never seen that to be a problem with any of the brands.


Cool thx. I guess I will be looking into some bags as well.

Jim


----------

